# Is Metronidazole 500mg Tablet safe to take?



## ProudMommie6

I have bacterial vaginitis infection and my doctor said she didn't give me the prescription in first trimester due to my history of miscarriages (two of them). She finally gave me at my last appointment. It said to take one tablet by mouth every 8 hours (14 tablets in one bottle). I'm pretty nervous to take it. Is it safe to take? Have anyone of you had that kind of infection and taken that prescription and had no problem?


----------



## Gia7777

Well as you said, it wasn't given to you in your first trimester as it is not advised in first trimester at all, regardless of a history of miscarriage. Generally Flagyl is very well tolerated and is a class B drug. The only reason I believe it is not given in first trimester is because it was proven to be a carcinogen in animal studies, but no such findings occurred in human studies. More cautionary than anything, but I don't believe there are any known problems with it in second and third trimester. Best of luck!


ETA: One thing you may want to look into is the dosage though. Normally for BV the dose is 750mg 1x/day....1500mg every 24 hrs may be a little high....best to check with your doc.


----------



## Junebugs

Here is a link to what all of our Dr. recommend to look at if ever given medication. This is one of the leading hospitals in the world on children and pregnancies. When i was given medication i went to this site of all the information about taking it while pregnant. My bestfriend is also a nurse working at this hospital and recommends it to all her patients, they do multiple studies on all of the medication and taking them while pregnant.

https://www.motherisk.org/prof/updatesDetail.jsp?content_id=328


----------



## trixie79

hi im taking this 400mg twice daily for the past 3 months and wont be coming off it until its safe to give birth. i lost my triplets at23 weeks last xmas due to bacterial vaginosis. so dont risk it, take it and make sure they swab you after the antibiotic is done to make sure its gone. good luck x


----------



## ProudMommie6

trixie79 said:


> hi im taking this 400mg twice daily for the past 3 months and wont be coming off it until its safe to give birth. i lost my triplets at23 weeks last xmas due to bacterial vaginosis. so dont risk it, take it and make sure they swab you after the antibiotic is done to make sure its gone. good luck x

I'm SO sorry for your loss of triplets! I have heard of some ladies lost their babies in second trimester due to backetrial vaginosis and other infections which of course scared me to death. Since you have been taking it twice daily for three months and having no problem, it kinda makes me feel better knowning it is okay to take. Thank you!


----------

